# 64 GTO project.



## stickythrottle (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my wife surprised me . For my birthday she retained my past brothers 64 goat. He was in the process of fixing it up when he past away. It's important to me that I finish the quest that he started. He past away 16yrs ago. It's a long story as to why the car sat rotting, I'd rather not get into that.

I’ve been reviewing this site and was inspired with the restoration undertakings with some of these threads. Here’s a photo as it sits at a ranch rotting away. Recently the car is now in my garage and out of the elements. I plan on starting to work on it in about a month. So as I venture into this difficult but necessary process, I'll be looking to the GTO forum to answer lots of stupid questions and support as I go through the process.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome....looks like you got your work cut out for you, anxious to watch your restoration...personally, I'm of the opinion you picked the best year for GTOs...but then, I might be biased! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Looks like you have a great project, looks pretty rust free, good luck.
You may look at it and just see alot of work, while we're all drooling over it...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything looks rust free to me if the windows are still in it  but that car looks nicer than my 70 does. Good for you that it worked out and you were able to keep it in the family.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM, you are at the right place for any answers you will need!! 64's Rule!! Looks about what I started with 20 years ago. Where you out of??? Cause if you are close to Wichita around July 1st thur 4th Ames & Performance Years both will have big part trailers in town. Along with lots of knowledgeable GTO OWNERS!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet looking project car!!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. We'll try to help all we can to keep you motivated, informed, and on course! As you know, time flies----no time like springtime to get started on it and get it on the road!!!! '64 is a great year GTO!!!


----------



## stickythrottle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome all!! Unfortunately it's not rust free. So far I need to replace the rear floor pans, rear window channel and lower right side quarter panel. I'm not sure about the trunk pan. While it was at the ranch the wind blow open the trunk and over extended the trunk hinges, as a result the top edge of the trunk lid is binding. As a result I have to remove the rear seats and unbolt the trunk lid from inside the car. I cant wait as the trunk is full of parts. I plan on getting into it in a few weeks. I have to finish up a few other projects first.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

stickythrottle said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome all!! Unfortunately it's not rust free. So far I need to replace the rear floor pans, rear window channel and lower right side quarter panel. I'm not sure about the trunk pan. While it was at the ranch the wind blow open the trunk and over extended the trunk hinges, as a result the top edge of the trunk lid is binding. As a result I have to remove the rear seats and unbolt the trunk lid from inside the car. I cant wait as the trunk is full of parts. I plan on getting into it in a few weeks. I have to finish up a few other projects first.


So, the trunk is stuck in that position? Hose the hinges down daily with WD-40 or penetrating fluid and work it a little everyday, it should free up, don't want to hurt that trunk. If you feel bad about your project, go look at the sticky threads and look at the work a few guys have done to there cars, they will motivate you and make you happy your car is so clean!


----------



## stickythrottle (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I noticed there is rust in between the hood frame and the hood skin. Is it possible to remove the hood skin from the hood frame? I would like to take it apart and remove any rust that may exist in between the two.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, that would be allot of work!! Sure you can't try cleaning it with wire brush maybe even a strip of resin bond cloth back and fore under the support braces.. Is it real heavy rust that you are to worried about pitting from having it soda blasted. Cause that would be the quick and easy clean up. Good Luck sure don't want to mess up a 64 hood!! LES


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

*Friend*

Well, we can be friends. I have a 64 in similar shape and I am about to get under way!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wickedgoat said:


> Well, we can be friends. I have a 64 in similar shape and I am about to get under way!


I suspect the work was never done as the last post was 6 1/2 years ago. Too bad, looked like a potential car to rebuild.

Anyway, maybe start a new thread with your project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I will Jim! I wonder what ever happened to that '64? I hope it is not rusting somewhere.


----------

